# Another ultra compact question



## stanger1944

un
Does anyone know the trigger pull weight for the Bersa thunder pro ultra compact 9mm, and if I buy the one that comes with a 10 round magazine can I use a 13 round?


----------



## hobbles




----------



## hobbles

Mornin stanger1944,
So far I have found out that the 10 and 13 round mag are the same mag, the 10 round has a dimple in it that will stop the mag from takin the extra 3 rounds. States like California only allow 10 round mags. I'm not sure on the trigger pull weight as of yet. I fondled a 9mm UC a few days ago and been checkin on Bersa forums to see which ones are informative and talkative and what I can learn about them. I know it felt good in my hand.


----------



## hobbles

Looks like the newer ones have a straighter trigger and it -> MIGHT<- have a lighter trigger pull than the older ones. (what ever that was)


----------



## stanger1944

Thanks, mine is scheduled to come in today, but I gotta work tonight. Tomorrow clean it then to the range!!!


----------



## hobbles

Afternoon stanger1944,
Do me a favor and let me know the first 3 numbers of the serial number on it.
Is it a A or a B or maybe even a C?


----------



## stanger1944

Will do, what does it mean, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hobbles

Not at all, I will order mine in May. I have been doing a lot of checkin on this weapon and I like what all I found out,,,, so far.
PM will be sent is a few..


----------



## hobbles

sent


----------



## hobbles

COOL stanger1944, Maybe mine will start with an D, maybe I'll get more UPDATES









Thanks..


----------



## stanger1944

Only shot one mag of Federal ammo so far but shoots like a dream. Gonna try some Tulammo. I've had no problems with it in my SKS or my buddies AK. So far Tulammo has been good quality ammo, and not exessively dirty, cleaner that Winchester and MUCH less expensive.


----------



## hobbles

After noon stanger1944,
I have found that Magtech ammo, which is cheaper then Winchester and a few other top name brands. have a better quality control than the rest. I have measured the OAL of a few and found that Magtech is right on where the others vary a bit. I feel if the other brands can't keep the OAL on track, I doubt they can keep the amount of powder the same either. Just my opinion


----------



## stanger1944

Been seeing that I should not use steel cased ammo in the Bersa. What do you think?


----------



## hobbles

I have used steel cased ammo in my Hipoint with no problem, once. They don't like to be re loaded tho. I'm not setup to get the primers out of them. So I never used them again. 
How do you like your new Bersa? Have you fired it much yet?? I have to replace the steering box on my pickup next month, then I'll be gettin mine the month after. Looks like mine will cost me $434.00 out the door. I will get the two tone, altho if I got the black one, I would get an extra mag with it. $45+ for the mags. I don't like that part, but the the barrels are only $28. I wonder how the warranty is with Bersa? That is one thing I have to give to Hipoint, their warranty is great! once you own their weapon, they fix everything for free. They will send you any parts you need for free, but once I had to send it in and when they sent it back to me, everything was new, it even had a new barrel put on it. Only bad thing about the Hipoint,, It's as heavy as a brick. Shoots well tho as you can see in the picture. What can you expect for $150. huh?


----------



## stanger1944

I really like the Bersa, light trigger especially in SA. No misfire, ftf, fte, or anything. Even during rapid fire test just to see what its got. I even lightened my grip a little to simulate so called "limp wristing". The thing just kept firing. So far excellent.


----------



## hobbles

Thanks, that's good to hear


----------



## hobbles

Food for thought,,
Choosing the Right Concealed Carry Handgun for You - YouTube


----------



## stanger1944

Lots of good points there. 
Thanks.


----------



## TGeneC

Looking at the very first question posted here, the "published" trigger pull is approx. 10-12lbs & 5lbs for DA / SA. I didn't hang a scale on my trigger finger but that seems to be accurate. The DA pull is very smooooooth - no steps, just a nice clean pull. The SA is short with enough resistance that you're not likely to fire unless you mean to. I got the Dual Tone (13+1) UC Pro version and stepped into the range immediately. There was enough gun & preservative oil in the bag that I had to take a roll of paper towels to gun first, but once wiped down I proceeded to shoot 200 rounds through it and the pistol performed flawlessly. Here's the real kicker - I shot at Bullseye Range in L'Ville GA and used the "house brand" target ammo - Atlanta Arms & Ammo in the blue box which turns out to be remanufactured ammunition. Had I been paying more attention when the salesman tossed the box onto the counter I might have asked for a different brand - "use quality ammo to break in a gun", but I did not have one hiccough... Went back the next day and put another 200 of the cheap stuff through it, again without a single issue. The recoil was surprisingly low - I also have a new Thunder .380 Plus (15+1) and the .380 actually seems to be a bit more harsh, probably because it is a lighter gun. The Thunder 9UC is solid, very well balanced and just feels good. The safety and slide release are large, easy to use and very positive. It is a bit alarming to flip the safety on and have the hammer crash down when it de-cocks, but it is sturdy and works well. The mag release is well placed and the mag zings out of the gun, so unless you are in combat mode slinging magazines to the floor don't forget to catch it as it pops out. Accuracy - well, I have not shot in over a decade - not since my son was born. After getting a feel for the gun and running 50 round through it I loaded it out with the full 13+1 and put a new silhouette target with a 4" red center out at 20 feet. 13 in the red and one about 3 inches low. Yeah - 20 feet isn't far, but then again I did buy for home / personal defense and I just don't envision being in an altercation with someone on the other side of a parking lot or at the other end of my driveway. I'm no sharpshooter but the Bersa definitely put the bullets where I intended them to go. I'll bore you with one more tidbit - I purchased a leather paddle holster (forget which brand but I'll post it) for CC. This is no "slim and trim" gun despite the UC moniker, but it is still a comfortable carry. If you are wearing a loose fit shirt it conceals pretty well when you are standing still but it is large enough that it does show a profile as you move. In a t-shirt, forget it... Personally, I don't think there is anything wrong for there be some indication and deter a would be bad guy rather than be singled out as a victim and have to pull the gun. Either way I'd rather be prepared if I ever come across someone itching to get 'hisself shot...


----------



## stanger1944

TGeneC said:


> Looking at the very first question posted here, the "published" trigger pull is approx. 10-12lbs & 5lbs for DA / SA. I didn't hang a scale on my trigger finger but that seems to be accurate. The DA pull is very smooooooth - no steps, just a nice clean pull. The SA is short with enough resistance that you're not likely to fire unless you mean to. I got the Dual Tone (13+1) UC Pro version and stepped into the range immediately. There was enough gun & preservative oil in the bag that I had to take a roll of paper towels to gun first, but once wiped down I proceeded to shoot 200 rounds through it and the pistol performed flawlessly. Here's the real kicker - I shot at Bullseye Range in L'Ville GA and used the "house brand" target ammo - Atlanta Arms & Ammo in the blue box which turns out to be remanufactured ammunition. Had I been paying more attention when the salesman tossed the box onto the counter I might have asked for a different brand - "use quality ammo to break in a gun", but I did not have one hiccough... Went back the next day and put another 200 of the cheap stuff through it, again without a single issue. The recoil was surprisingly low - I also have a new Thunder .380 Plus (15+1) and the .380 actually seems to be a bit more harsh, probably because it is a lighter gun. The Thunder 9UC is solid, very well balanced and just feels good. The safety and slide release are large, easy to use and very positive. It is a bit alarming to flip the safety on and have the hammer crash down when it de-cocks, but it is sturdy and works well. The mag release is well placed and the mag zings out of the gun, so unless you are in combat mode slinging magazines to the floor don't forget to catch it as it pops out. Accuracy - well, I have not shot in over a decade - not since my son was born. After getting a feel for the gun and running 50 round through it I loaded it out with the full 13+1 and put a new silhouette target with a 4" red center out at 20 feet. 13 in the red and one about 3 inches low. Yeah - 20 feet isn't far, but then again I did buy for home / personal defense and I just don't envision being in an altercation with someone on the other side of a parking lot or at the other end of my driveway. I'm no sharpshooter but the Bersa definitely put the bullets where I intended them to go. I'll bore you with one more tidbit - I purchased a leather paddle holster (forget which brand but I'll post it) for CC. This is no "slim and trim" gun despite the UC moniker, but it is still a comfortable carry. If you are wearing a loose fit shirt it conceals pretty well when you are standing still but it is large enough that it does show a profile as you move. In a t-shirt, forget it... Personally, I don't think there is anything wrong for there be some indication and deter a would be bad guy rather than be singled out as a victim and have to pull the gun. Either way I'd rather be prepared if I ever come across someone itching to get 'hisself shot...


Awesome review, and spot on with what I have experienced so far with this wonderful firearm. Every bit as good as the fabled Glock, but not nearly as expensive in my opinion.


----------

